# Tim Horton's prices



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What can you tell me about the prices for their medium large and extra-large coffees?

They are $1.77, $1.98 and $2.19

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Not sure about the prices, but their coffee tastes like shit ever since they sold out to Wendy's. I get my Java from McDs now.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thinking outside the box. Does that pricing tell you anything? It's what I'm thinking of on my morning drive



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah, I tend stop at McDick's instead...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's early so I'm still struggling with the fact that you've quoted 3 prices but only 2 sizes of coffee. Unless, of course, there should have been a comma between medium and large


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Early for me too so I'm not quite seeing the point of this, other than the fact that they will make a couple of extra cents per coffee now that pennies are gone. But those prices include tax, so it is actually the government's fault as Tim's before tax prices are rounder numbers.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Nothing. I don’t give them my money.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

davetcan said:


> It's early so I'm still struggling with the fact that you've quoted 3 prices but only 2 sizes of coffee. Unless, of course, there should have been a comma between medium and large


It matters ...
A lawsuit over the absence of an Oxford comma was settled for $5 million


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Wasn't there something a year or two ago about two of their sizes being the same volume of product.
I think maybe the only difference between the large and extra large was the price.
I don't know really,I have a cup or two before I leave the house and that's it for the day 99.9% of the time.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I though it might be pricing so price + tax come out to round, penniless number that they don't have to round up or down, but that wasn't it.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

The years Boston releases an album? (whooot I guess we get a new one next year)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Their regular coffee is rather flat and diluted. Since I have retired in 2015, I have had three, all when I had to wait for something and I had an hour or so to kill. I forgot twice to ask for Dark Roast. It was even flatter that I remembered. Dark roast was still tolerable. Haven't had a coffee from mega-corp McD's since before I retired. I make my own at home. Got it down to a science - 100x + better according my taste buds.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> It's early so I'm still struggling with the fact that you've quoted 3 prices but only 2 sizes of coffee. Unless, of course, there should have been a comma between medium and large


I was using talk to text. And still am.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Pricing tells me they like to round up for a little extra coin out of you.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ZeroGravity said:


> I though it might be pricing so price + tax come out to round, penniless number that they don't have to round up or down, but that wasn't it.


That's the thing. I think they're purposely keeping it to a point where they can collect those pennies.

All of their numbers allow them to round up. I know at the end of the day that extra money has to be accounted for, but it's still got to go down as prophet.

How'd you like that word choice, Dave?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Distortion said:


> Pricing tells me they like to round up for a little extra coin out of you.


Nice one. Now if we could just figure out how many coffees they sell a day and a rough idea as to how many use debit vs. Kash.

Hi, don't kill me on that one Dave


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I was using talk to text. And still am.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Ya the 1.77 . Would be rounded down to 1.75. Not many people buy a small. Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2018)

A medium coffee and a conspiracy donut please.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> That's the thing. I think they're purposely keeping it to a point where they can collect those pennies.
> 
> All of their numbers allow them to round up. I know at the end of the day that extra money has to be accounted for, but it's still got to go down as prophet.
> 
> ...


If I knew you were going to do that it would make me a profit


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

adcandour said:


> That's the thing. I think they're purposely keeping it to a point where they can collect those pennies.


I usually don't pay too much attention on how it rounds, up or down but I do know that at my local variety store if I make a purchase of $177 it rounds down to $1.75


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

They predominantly sell mediums now, so in theory losing money. However, i rarely see people paying cash these days, likely not a big deal.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

[An aside: Coffee in the morning and maybe as late as 1 pm, plus I work from home, so I make my own. Even if I have to go somewhere, like tomorrow when I have to go to London (oncologist, wish me luck), I make my own and use a stainless steel travel mug. One of my students brings me a TH's coffee and it's not too vile but I pour it into my homebrew anyway.]

As for TH's pricing, I think it's fair to consider it suspect. It's not a loss leader for them, they're making out like bandits. They buy in bulk, divide it into small weak units to resell. They pay their workers shite, and otherwise keep their overhead low. Even if the prices matched the volumes in some sort of consistent graduated way, it's not for our benefit but for theirs. One expects the dealer to make a profit, but how much and whether it's fair is for the customer to discern within whatever applicable laws and regulations. Otherwise is blind faith. I don't have that kind of trust in corporate dealings, but on a very occasional basis I accept it. If I was the typical TH's customer there wouldn't be Tim Hortons (if that makes any sense).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

adcandour said:


> All of their numbers allow them to round up. I know at the end of the day that extra money has to be accounted for, but it's still got to go down as prophet.


People occasionally see weeping effigies on walls at the Horton's and now they got a prophet too; nothing can save them from themselves though.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

adcandour said:


> That's the thing. I think they're purposely keeping it to a point where they can collect those pennies.
> 
> All of their numbers allow them to round up. I know at the end of the day that extra money has to be accounted for, but it's still got to go down as prophet.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I didn't think of the rounding up for profit part. That would make sense in a sneaky corporate way so they can blame it on the government- not our rule to round up....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Best of luck Mooh!



Mooh said:


> [An aside: Coffee in the morning and maybe as late as 1 pm, plus I work from home, so I make my own. Even if I have to go somewhere, like tomorrow when I have to go to London (oncologist, wish me luck), I make my own and use a stainless steel travel mug. One of my students brings me a TH's coffee and it's not too vile but I pour it into my homebrew anyway.]
> 
> As for TH's pricing, I think it's fair to consider it suspect. It's not a loss leader for them, they're making out like bandits. They buy in bulk, divide it into small weak units to resell. They pay their workers shite, and otherwise keep their overhead low. Even if the prices matched the volumes in some sort of consistent graduated way, it's not for our benefit but for theirs. One expects the dealer to make a profit, but how much and whether it's fair is for the customer to discern within whatever applicable laws and regulations. Otherwise is blind faith. I don't have that kind of trust in corporate dealings, but on a very occasional basis I accept it. If I was the typical TH's customer there wouldn't be Tim Hortons (if that makes any sense).


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

They'd rather have the pennies than see you dump them in the Camp Kids jar.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

_Superman III_ salami slicing


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a friend who owns a west coast coffee franchise that isn't Tims or Starbucks. His highest cost on a cup of coffee is the cup. The combination of cup/coffee is 7 cents. You do the math.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm a big believer in voting with my wallet. Depending on the price, a product is either a good deal, a reasonable price, or a rip off. If it isn't in the first two categories, I go elsewhere. That goes for doughnut shops selling coffee, guitar shops, and virtually anyone else who wants my money.

As for Tim Horton's prices, it's simple math really... If they sell 2 billion cups of coffee a year and they want to increase profit margin, raising the price of coffee by a single penny adds an extra 20 million dollars to their bank account. Raise it by a few pennies and you get the picture. Big dividends for investors. And in big business, that's the primary driver.

On another note... People still use cash? For real?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I was in a Tim's after the penny was discontinued. Long enough that the rules of up or down should have been worked out. It came to a total that should have rounded down, and the girl rounded up. I politely told her the error, and she argued that I was wrong. I had a decision to make, explain to her the actual calculation, (and get back a nickel) or let it go for fear of looking like a cheap SOB. I was sure she would have not seen it as me doing her a favor, but more that I was a miser. So I didn't insist on the $0.05, and instead said, "I don't care about the 5 cents, but when you have a chance, ask your manager to explain the rounding up and down concept". I doubt she did... 

After I was back in the car, the conspiracy theorist in me crept up.... what if Tim's told all their employees to do this?? Some customers would protest, and get a nickel, most wouldn't bother. How many millions is that a year??


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> How many millions is that a year??


Enough of 'em to put a meaningful dent in someone's GAS for sure.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I quit drinking Tim Horton's years ago. 

I stick with Starbucks and McDonald's.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I was in a Tim's after the penny was discontinued. Long enough that the rules of up or down should have been worked out. It came to a total that should have rounded down, and the girl rounded up. I politely told her the error, and she argued that I was wrong. I had a decision to make, explain to her the actual calculation, (and get back a nickel) or let it go for fear of looking like a cheap SOB. I was sure she would have not seen it as me doing her a favor, but more that I was a miser. So I didn't insist on the $0.05, and instead said, "I don't care about the 5 cents, but when you have a chance, ask your manager to explain the rounding up and down concept". I doubt she did...
> 
> After I was back in the car, the conspiracy theorist in me crept up.... what if Tim's told all their employees to do this?? Some customers would protest, and get a nickel, most wouldn't bother. How many millions is that a year??


It wouldn't surprise me one bit if the employees _were_ told to do that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I got a couple of Tim Cards for Christmas. I have been there once since then. If it wasn't free I probably wouldn't go.....and what the hell did they do to their apple fritters? They are crap now.

Looks like their earnings are falling off by what I see in the news. 
Tim Hortons sees slow sales for 5th straight quarter amid franchisee dispute

One in Stratford is closing, the 29th one so far (since when, I don't know).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> What can you tell me about the prices for their medium large and extra-large coffees?
> 
> They are $1.77, $1.98 and $2.19
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


It tells me that their medium, large and extra large coffees cost $1.77, $1.98 and $2.19.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

_and the apple fritters are now a specialty donut, hence more expensive now_


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> It tells me that their medium, large and extra large coffees cost $1.77, $1.98 and $2.19.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't drink that carp either. I grind my own beans and use a Technivorm drip maker or my Electra MCAL for Espresso or Cappuccino. I bought a used iroast2 roaster to try out but I haven't gotten around to that yet. Waiting for the summer in case it gets too smokey in the basement, even with exhausting out the window. If that works out I may upgrade to a better roaster.

I prefer Ethiopian Yirgacheffe beans right now.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

They need a tide pod donut sorta like a boston cream.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

albert said:


> _I don't drink that *carp* either. _.


I would love to see someone drink a "carp". 

I just couldn't resist, Albert.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I would love to see someone drink a "carp".
> 
> I just couldn't resist, Albert.


It can totally be done, but it requires a blender.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't like swearing on forums. I know that's a little fishy but that's how I roll.*#*(


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2018)

Coffee is for pussys.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I got a couple of Tim Cards for Christmas. I have been there once since then. If it wasn't free I probably wouldn't go.....and what the hell did they do to their apple fritters? They are crap now.
> 
> Looks like their earnings are falling off by what I see in the news.
> Tim Hortons sees slow sales for 5th straight quarter amid franchisee dispute
> ...


29 less drive throughs to ruin the world. 

Besides, independent coffee shops have much, much better coffee. Not half coffee, half chickory root disguised with cream and sugar.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Coffee is for pussys.


What about milk?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2018)

Scotty said:


> What about milk?


Why must you pick at a wound?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Why must you pick at a wound?


Come on, I didn't salt it


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Scotty said:


> What about milk?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I usually don't pay too much attention on how it rounds, up or down but I do know that at my local variety store if I make a purchase of $177 it rounds down to $1.75


That should round up, not down.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

colchar said:


> That should round up, not down.


As I said I don't really notice other than my local variety store. Probably because most places I use my debit card but the variety store more often than not I'm using cash. And they round down if its 2 cents and round up at 3 cents.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I quit drinking Tim Horton's years ago.
> 
> I stick with Starbucks and McDonald's.



Starbucks is gross. McDonald's I would drink more often except for the fact that it always takes much longer to get a coffee there than at Tim's, and the fact that the lids for their cups suck.

And for anyone who is interested, so far as I remember every size of coffee at McDonald's is currently $1.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

albert said:


> I don't like swearing on forums. I know that's a little fishy but that's how I roll.*#*(


Crap is a swear word?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

colchar said:


> Starbucks is gross. McDonald's I would drink more often except for the fact that it always takes much longer to get a coffee there than at Tim's, and the fact that the lids for their cups suck.
> 
> And for anyone who is interested, so far as I remember every size of coffee at McDonald's is currently $1.


Really? In my experience, you get your coffee way faster at McDonald's, and the lids and cups are far superior as well.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh lord, not another inflammatory lid war ...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Coffee is for pussys.


Fuck that, I don't share my coffee with the cats. I spend enough money on food for those buggers as it is and all they do is destroy furniture and make the basement stink!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2018)

***


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Really? In my experience, you get your coffee way faster at McDonald's, and the lids and cups are far superior as well.


Whether drive through or in store, I always find McDonald's takes significantly longer. Maybe my local ones are a bit busier than yours.

As for the lids, I definitely like the lids at Tim's better.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

When you pay with your credit card you are charged the exact amount and there is no rounding (and I assume it is the same with debit cards). I just checked something on my credit card account online and noticed that all of my Tim's transactions were for the exact amount.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

you know ever since they sold it myself I have found the quality of there coffee and doughnuts well lets just say me thinks they might have cheappened the ingredients the coffee doesnt taste the same and the doughnuts which were my favs well they taste like they are drier and smaller they really do taste crap


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Coffee is for pussys.


Can you please explain the logic to your conclusion? 

And, like in school, please show your work, so we can all adopt your point of view, and stop our apparent nonsensical fascination with the beverage...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> Can you please explain the logic to your conclusion?
> 
> And, like in school, please show your work, so we can all adopt your point of view, and stop our apparent nonsensical fascination with the beverage...


What school do you go to? They don't do this anymore. It's all about your feelings.
#triggered


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> Can you please explain the logic to your conclusion?
> 
> And, like in school, please show your work, so we can all adopt your point of view, and stop our apparent nonsensical fascination with the beverage...


This post makes you sound like a pussy. You have definitely had your Timmy's today.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Player99 said:


> This post makes you sound like a pussy. You have definitely had your Timmy's today.


Well said, you have clearly been versed in a higher education!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, WTF is with that; drive-through in Stouffville last week and some woman ahead of me paid my bill which was about $7 so I just gave the money to the kid working at the window.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> Well said, you have clearly been versed in a higher education!


Thank you for understanding my keyboard tourettes. You are a gentleman and a pussy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, WTF is with that; drive-through in Stouffville last week and some woman ahead of me paid my bill which was about $7 so I just gave the money to the kid working at the window.


That's all you gave him? I thought you would have flipped the kid a hundred bucks.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> That's all you gave him? I thought you would have flipped the kid a hundred bucks.


No, they have to learn that life is hard and then you die.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2018)

Wardo said:


> No, they have to learn that life is hard and then you die.


hahaha and then they die.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> Really? In my experience, you get your coffee way faster at McDonald's, and the lids and cups are far superior as well.


+1

And personally, I think the pussies are the ones who can't drink milk or coffee without getting a litto bewweee ache and whining all over this place. Booo-feckin-hooooo. PUSSY!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> +1
> 
> And personally, I think the pussies are the ones who can't drink milk or coffee without getting a litto bewweee ache and whining all over this place. Booo-feckin-hooooo. PUSSY!


Your prostate must be way huge dude. You're bitchy today.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> +1
> 
> And personally, I think the pussies are the ones who can't drink milk or coffee without getting a litto bewweee ache and whining all over this place. Booo-feckin-hooooo. PUSSY!


Or you have "cheese eater hemorrhoids" the size of bacci balls. Based on your aggression you must have both "bacci ball roids" AND your prostate is large enough to become self aware. It wants to be referred to as "They". Yes, your cross dressing self aware swollen prostate is waiting for gender reassignment surgery.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW. Two semi-literate posts just to get your point across. Well played. 

But really, this is regurgitated information. And you use it on a number of people here. Is that all you got? Lightweight! I expected more ...................


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> WOW. Two semi-literate posts just to get your point across. Well played.
> 
> But really, this is regurgitated information. And you use it on a number of people here. Is that all you got? Lightweight! I expected more ...................


Careful.







may choose to use a new word someday.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Someone did wonder when the next fight thread would start.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, WTF is with that; drive-through in Stouffville last week and some woman ahead of me paid my bill which was about $7 so I just gave the money to the kid working at the window.



It is a 'pay it forward' trend that started a couple of years ago. The expectation is that you pay for someone else's order. It is a random act of kindness thing.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Or you have "cheese eater hemorrhoids" the size of bacci balls. Based on your aggression you must have both "bacci ball roids" AND your prostate is large enough to become self aware.



Has anyone else noticed that this dumb fuck is obsessed with what is up other guy's asses?


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

colchar said:


> Has anyone else noticed that this dumb fuck is obsessed with what is up other guy's asses?


Back in the mid 90s, when message boards were becoming more popular, I remember one annoying guy always posting on sci.astro.amateur. 

I ran into him one day and he was just as much of an idiot in real life as he was in person. 

Some people are just miserable and enjoy spreading their idiocy online.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2018)

colchar said:


> Has anyone else noticed that this dumb fuck is obsessed with what is up other guy's asses?


It's where most of it's thoughts come from


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2018)

colchar said:


> Has anyone else noticed that this dumb fuck is obsessed with what is up other guy's asses?


Taint it the truth.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hold on to the whole rim or don't win, lifelong Tim Hortons customer learns

*Hold on to the whole rim or don't win, lifelong Tim Hortons customer learns*
*Lifelong Tim Hortons customer is not only denied $50 gift card but pays $11.60 to get the bad news*
By Matthew Bingley, CBC News Posted: Mar 22, 2018 5:00 AM AT Last Updated: Mar 22, 2018 6:48 AM AT









Stan Aubie holds a letter telling him he was disqualified from the Tim Hortons rim contest because he had an incomplete rim. (Matthew Bingley/CBC )

When I told my wife about this she said: "How silly of them and what bad PR". I think most of us would agree. You would think such a company would be a little smarter than this.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Tim Horton's can go fly a kite.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> Tim Horton's can go fly a kite.


I would imagine after this, they will lose some loyalty. It was a very stupid business decision. In my little town, we only have a Tim Hortons and no McDonalds, unfortunately. I tired of Tim Hortons years ago but still go with my friends if they want to go there when we are out.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I would imagine after this, they will lose some loyalty. It was a very stupid business decision. In my little town, we only have a Tim Hortons and no McDonalds, unfortunately. I tired of Tim Hortons years ago but still go with my friends if they want to go there when we are out.


That's one of the things that bugs me about them. They pushed out a lot of small coffee shop/diner/local type places and their pseudo-patriotic, rah-rah Canada BS grates on my nerves. There's nothing Canadian about that company and they are not an integral part of the fabric of our country. #*$% Tim Hortons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="Steadfastly, post: 2060145, member: 4268"









Stan Aubie holds a letter telling him he was disqualified from the Tim Hortons rim contest because he had an incomplete rim job. (Matthew Bingley/CBC )
.[/QUOTE]

No rimmer for Stan, ain’t that a cryin shame.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah I was shutout this year on roll ups...0 fer 10.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Been 3 times and got 2 free coffees. Still have one tab that I ripped of the cup. Now I'm worried they might deny me getting a free cuppa because I don't have the whole rim. Life is complicated.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

It's worth paying more money at your local independent coffee shop. 

So what if you have to get out of your vehicle? 

Another plus side is you actually get to meet people when you go into these places.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Been 3 times and got 2 free coffees. Still have one tab that I ripped of the cup. Now I'm worried they might deny me getting a free cuppa because I don't have the whole rim. Life is complicated.


Don't leave it too long. There is a deadline. .I got turned down once because of the lateness and it wasn't all that long since the contest ended.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Scotty said:


> It's worth paying more money at your local independent coffee shop.
> 
> So what if you have to get out of your vehicle?
> 
> Another plus side is you actually get to meet people when you go into these places.


This assumes you have more $$ to drop on coffee and a snack.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It also assumes that you haven’t seen my local independent coffee shop - their coffee would sicken a dog.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> It's worth paying more money at your local independent coffee shop.
> 
> _*So what if you have to get out of your vehicle? *_
> 
> Another plus side is you actually get to meet people when you go into these places.


I prefer going in too. It's faster and I sit in my vehicle enough as it is. I've seen the lineup out to the road for drive-through and hardly a soul inside. I don't get that.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wardo said:


> It also assumes that you haven’t seen my local independent coffee shop - their coffee would sicken a dog.


Some people feel the same way about craft beer

Tsk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> This assumes you have more $$ to drop on coffee and a snack.


True, I don't buy it daily, so I don't notice a dent in my weekly play money


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I make my own coffee at home, these days. I find that most places taste burnt and flavourless after having a well-roasted coffee prepared how you like it. I haven’t gone full coffee geek/snob, but I can appreciate the difference between the burnt big brands and the smaller, more careful roasters. If you like coffee, it’s well worth releasing your inner hipster just a little bit.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Some people feel the same way about craft beer
> Tsk


Internet and all that aside you can safely take my word for it that their fuckin coffee is crap ... lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> ... If you like coffee, it’s well worth releasing your inner hipster just a little bit.


Up and out the door in 30-40 minutes, grab a coffee and something to eat when I get to my office, deal with something that has to be served or filed right away or the world will end, lunch at my desk if I’m still alive and don’t forget, go home, play guitar, get up next day and do it all again - being self employed is just great ... lol


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wardo said:


> Internet and all that aside you can safely take my word for it that their fuckin coffee is crap ... lol


Their as in that specific coffee house, or independent coffee in general?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Their as in that specific coffee house, or independent coffee in general?


Specific no name coffee shop near my office - only other option is the Hortens on the other side. It’s one or the other and the no name place is bad no matter what. I think the only reason it survives is because it’s right next to the criminal court on Finch Ave and most of the patrons have no other option but to use it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Up and out the door in 30-40 minutes, grab a coffee and something to eat when I get to my office, deal with something that has to be served or filed right away or the world will end, lunch at my desk if I’m still alive and don’t forget, go home, play guitar, get up next day and do it all again - being self employed is just great ... lol


I hear you, but shit, life's too short for bad coffee.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> . ... life's too short for bad coffee.


Or bad guitars.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Or bad guitars.


You got that right, man.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I prefer going in too. It's faster and I sit in my vehicle enough as it is. I've seen the lineup out to the road for drive-through and hardly a soul inside. I don't get that.


I don't think it's faster for me. Go in and there are 5 people with headsets working for the drive-thru customers and no one will even look at the counter. Then someone will serve one person and then disappear for another 10 minutes. No wonder everyone is going through the drive-thru.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> I don't think it's faster for me. Go in and there are 5 people with headsets working for the drive-thru customers and no one will even look at the counter. Then someone will serve one person and then disappear for another 10 minutes. No wonder everyone is going through the drive-thru.


I have never had that happen and I have been in many Tim Hortons from Windsor, ON to Halifax, NS.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jb welder said:


> I don't think it's faster for me. Go in and there are 5 people with headsets working for the drive-thru customers and no one will even look at the counter. Then someone will serve one person and then disappear for another 10 minutes. No wonder everyone is going through the drive-thru.


I've seen that a lot. The ones in stroud and innisfil are brutal for that. Makes me nuts.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The one I go to at Finch and Dufferin is Ok at the counter lineup but some of them don’t understand my accent which is saying a lot because 90 percent of the people going in there have limited English and are probably barely literate in their first language.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I expected this to happen. How the mighty have fallen.

Double double trouble? Tim Hortons plummets in ranking of Canadian brands | CBC News


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Hopefully people are waking up to the fact that they are no longer a Canadian owned company. All their popularity and support was based on that and IMO they don't deserve any loyalty. What they did to themselves with regard to the minimum wage was just further incentive for everyone to go elsewhere.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Hopefully people are waking up to the fact that they are no longer a Canadian owned company.


When I tell people that Tim Hortons is actually owned by a Brazilian company, they refuse to believe me.

_On August 26, 2014, Burger King agreed to purchase Tim Hortons for US$11.4 billion;[13] the chain became a subsidiary of the Oakville-based holding company Restaurant Brands International on December 15, 2014, which *is majority-owned by Brazilian investment firm 3G Capital.[14]*_


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> When I tell people that Tim Hortons is actually owned by a Brazilian company, they refuse to believe me.


probably the same people that think their coffee is any good


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> probably the same people that think their coffee is any good


Well, I don't cut up my tims gift cards , but I don't go there otherwise.


----------

